# Does my GSD need a buddy?



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Ok I have a 5 1/2 month old GSD puppy, and he and I are really close. I've had him for 3 months now! I love him and I want him to be happy. Every other day or so I take him to one of my 2 different friends' houses who also have puppies right now, so he can play for a bit. I also take him out every night for matches of fetch. He is isn't a super active dog (I mean as far as GSD's go anyway). He does still need a good bit of excersise per day. He loves to play with other dogs, but i've noticed if they come to my house he suddenly gets possessive of toys and stuff. It may be because he has only twice had another dog come to his house, while he goes to their houses all the time. Not sure. Anyway, it's getting difficult to take him to play dates as frequently (soley because the owners of his dog friends are getting busier and busier and un able to meet when I can)

So my question is: Should I try and find him a buddy? or would he probably not be compatible with another dog? I have always invisioned having two dogs that could keep eachother company while im at work. But mb Wolf doesn't want that. If I did get another dog, should it be another GSD or could any rescue work?

Please share your thoughts!!

p.s. I know a lot of the sayings, "2 dogs is 3 times the work" etc. Also I know that mb I should wait until Wolf is 1 year old and fully trained. As of now he is really well trained. He heels, sits, lays down, potty trained, etc.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I say do what you think is best if you honestly want another puppy then get one. I want one but my wife says hello no so no puppy for me. But if you honestly want one just make sure it's a well
Planned out plan. Because your right two pups is a lot of work but at the sametime it's rewarding. 

As of the toy thing bella does that in the middle of fetch with one of her friends, she will let the other shepherd play with the toys in the house but when we go outside she won't let the dog touch the fetch toy it's weird.

Even in the middle of fetch if she her friend chasing it she would stop and run her off and then come back to it she's such a cheater lol


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

As Gsds mature many don't do well with other dogs.You may be saving yourself a lot of problems and heartaches by waiting until he's 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Lots on threads on this... main answer is no, your puppy doesn't NEED a buddy. These dogs do great as single dogs.

First a year old is not the end of training. I agree with dogma, wait until your other dog is 2-3 then you will know what you really have.
Second, are you just smitten with puppies and into it right now and then if you get a second puppy which is more than twice the work will you get board?
Do you have the time to walk, play and train two dogs for the next 12 years? 
Do you have a permanent home (much harder to rent with two).
Can you afford twice the vet costs, emergency vet costs and kenneling if you travel?

Think it through carefully. A second dog comes with costs.


----------

